# Ashtabula long beard



## jaybird71

Went out early this morning. Set up about 100 yds from the roost soon as I set up the dekes they started gobbling. so started off with some soft calling luckily a little after that I had some hens start going nuts behind me couldn't have worked out any better. Hens clucking and carrying on to my calls toms in front of me gobbling away up in the tree. After a little while of that 2 toms and a jake come in the one I shot was in full strut at about 30 yds perfect morning. 10 in beard and 7/8" spurs.


----------



## M.Magis

Edit: never mind, I thought north and south ended on same day.
Nice bird.


----------



## luredaddy

M.Magis said:


> Ohio season ended Sunday...


North Zone is open until May 31. NICE BIRD JAYBIRD !!


----------



## jaybird71

luredaddy said:


> North Zone is open until May 31. NICE BIRD JAYBIRD !!


thank you sir


----------



## jaybird71

M.Magis said:


> Edit: never mind, I thought north and south ended on same day.
> Nice bird.


thanks


----------



## FOWL BRAWL

The recent temperatures really thickened up the woods in NE ohio this week. The turkeys are still going nuts.
As i type visibility is less the 30 feet, heavy dense fog. Second Saturday in a row, this sucks


----------



## Kenlow1

Jay bird, congrats! That couldn't have happened any better-they read the script!


----------



## jaybird71

Kenlow1 said:


> Jay bird, congrats! That couldn't have happened any better-they read the script!


thank you sir. I hope to get 1 more during the final week.


----------



## joekacz

Nice bird Jaybird! I've said for years that if you can't hunt turkeys in March then give me the month of May. You can keep April with all of the excuses of why the bird didn't play and then there's the April weather,IMHO. Good Luck with the rest of the season.


----------



## jaybird71

joekacz said:


> Nice bird Jaybird! I've said for years that if you can't hunt turkeys in March then give me the month of May. You can keep April with all of the excuses of why the bird didn't play and then there's the April weather,IMHO. Good Luck with the rest of the season.


Thanks good luck to you as well


----------



## joekacz

Hey Jaybird,your I.D photo with the Tarpon wouldn't be from the Hungry Tarpon in Islamorada would it ?


----------



## jaybird71

joekacz said:


> Hey Jaybird,your I.D photo with the Tarpon wouldn't be from the Hungry Tarpon in Islamorada would it ?[/QU


----------



## jaybird71

Robbie's in Islamorada damn Tarpon took my whole hand he was halfway up my forearm my wife clicked the picture at just the right time.


----------



## joekacz

jaybird71 said:


> Robbie's in Islamorada damn Tarpon took my whole hand he was halfway up my forearm my wife clicked the picture at just the right time.


That's what I meant not the Hungry Tarpon. Use to stay at the Kon Tiki at the 82 mm. Loved watching the reactions on people's faces when they would feed them. There were some beauties in there and also behind the WorldWide Sportsman at the tiki bar there. Great place to be during winter.


----------



## jaybird71

joekacz said:


> That's what I meant not the Hungry Tarpon. Use to stay at the Kon Tiki at the 82 mm. Loved watching the reactions on people's faces when they would feed them. There were some beauties in there and also behind the WorldWide Sportsman at the tiki bar there. Great place to be during winter.


one of my favorite places in the world can't wait to go back


----------



## jaybird71




----------



## jaybird71

Went out this morning with one of my good hunting buddies. I called him in this Big Boy 10 1/2" beard 1 " spurs. Another great morning in the woods. We had him gobbling right after we set up. Called to him he came out of tree but stayed about 100 yds out and refused to commit for about an hour just gobbling away. So I kept calling to him and my buddy was able to sneak up on him and get it done.


----------



## joekacz

Nice job on the tag team.Try not to let to many people know about this late May hunting,its really not that good. LOL


----------



## jaybird71

counting the days 2 more weeks for us up north.


----------

